# 6 Staffys are going to be PTS tomorrow...



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

All these dogs are in a pound, and if no rescue space is found, WILL be put down tomorrow... (except G15 who is in emergency boarding for 2 weeks but he still needs help) and it's through no fault of their own...

All are nice friendly dogs showing no aggression to other dogs as they walk past them. They are all males, oldest is 8-9 years, and the youngest is under a year.

Here are there pictures...

(A black staffy - has no picture...)
























(G15)

















I'm sorry, but how can people still buy staffys from a breeder - when there are literally hundreds in rescues awaiting a home or being killed... It's so sad.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Such beautiful dogs - such a waste and so sad!!!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs!! so very sad, you can not help but have a tear at least hearing about things like this


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

God that's so grim


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

where abouts are they, x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If it werent for my current financial situation, id take one, even on the short term. 

The oldie at the top breaks my heart.

I suppose being PTS is better than being in the hands of an idiot owner.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its so sad! im sure it happens more then we realise to any breeds.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

kira99 said:


> where abouts are they, x


It doesn't say, they are just appealing for either a rescue centre or donations to be made so that they can have emergency boarding (like we did for Rolo the Rottweiler) 
The poor little guys


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Whos making the appeal? Where can donations be sent to?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Whos making the appeal? Where can donations be sent to?


Pound Dog Rescue are appealing it.

The details from the website are;

[email protected]

tel - 0208 3639634.
mobile - 0759704923.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> All these dogs are in a pound, and if no rescue space is found, WILL be put down tomorrow... (except G15 who is in emergency boarding for 2 weeks but he still needs help) and it's through no fault of their own...
> 
> All are nice friendly dogs showing no aggression to other dogs as they walk past them. They are all males, oldest is 8-9 years, and the youngest is under a year.
> 
> ...


It is terribly sad, it is heartbreaking  I wish i could take them


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> All these dogs are in a pound, and if no rescue space is found, WILL be put down tomorrow... (except G15 who is in emergency boarding for 2 weeks but he still needs help) and it's through no fault of their own...
> 
> All are nice friendly dogs showing no aggression to other dogs as they walk past them. They are all males, oldest is 8-9 years, and the youngest is under a year.
> 
> ...


How sad i never realised how many SBT's are in rescues or are been PTS until now,to be honest i know its mainly SBT's but there are so many other breeds out there in rescues and PTS daily. I would never buy from a dog breeder nor would i ever breed any of our dogs.(we are just waiting for a home check and hopefully will be fostering in no time)


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Just to update, the old boy is awaiting his owner to collect him! 

G15 is safe as is G8 ... the others I'm afraid, I think were PTS. 

R.I.P gorgeous boys. x x x


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Just to update, the old boy is awaiting his owner to collect him!
> 
> G15 is safe as is G8 ... the others I'm afraid, I think were PTS.
> 
> R.I.P gorgeous boys. x x x


Oh gosh. I posted on a rescue forum- hopefully a rescue on there may have been able to help them. 
Poor boys. Life stinks sometimes 
RIP gorgeous staffies :001_wub:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I feel a little guilty for being pleased that the old boy has been claimed.

I think too many people are under the impression that dogs are long longer euthanised, and that they stay in kennels until a home is found. I was telling my mother about these dogs, and her reaction was "well the dogs trust or battersea will keep them until they find homes" and was shocked when i informed her that thousands of dogs dont even make it into a rehoming centre.

I feel sorry for them, but until the government does something about the over breeding of ALL animals, then this will sadly be a daily occurance. 

Its sad, but animals are seen as a disposable commodity, Staffies in particular, along with racing greyhounds. We have this attitude that when we are bored of something, or it doesnt meet our requirements, that we can just toss it to one side without a thought given to the consequences.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any recent statistics on how many dogs end up in pounds?how many are PTS in the UK?
All info i seem to find is dogs abandoned and no actual numbers.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good news from what i can gather all the dogs are safe,and have either been rehomed or put in emergency boarding kennels.They are on the website RHU Welcome.
The people here do an amazing job(i dont know how they do it)but the devotion these people give to dogs in pounds is fantastic,they save so many dogs been PTS.
I am a member here and this is one of three places we intend to foster from.
There are so many SBT's on there we have just donated £25 towards helping "Ollie"a SBT with mange who urgently needs help!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Good news from what i can gather all the dogs are safe,and have either been rehomed or put in emergency boarding kennels.They are on the website RHU Welcome.
> The people here do an amazing job(i dont know how they do it)but the devotion these people give to dogs in pounds is fantastic,they save so many dogs been PTS.
> I am a member here and this is one of three places we intend to foster from.


Oooh really? They were all saved? That's fantastic news!!!!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Oooh really? They were all saved? That's fantastic news!!!!


I think so(and very much hoping so)from reading RHU it seems they are all safe i think one was rehomed from the pound and others are in energency boarding kennels. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

I really hope so too! I've just joined that forum


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I really hope so too! I've just joined that forum


The people there are amazing i can not praise them enough for all the work they do.Have to admit it really upsets me at times but im not one of these people who chooses to ignore what really goes on with these dogs.I know we cant save every dog but im more than happy to foster.Something really needs to be done with regards to dog breeding.
Glad you have joined the forum


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> The people there are amazing i can not praise them enough for all the work they do.Have to admit it really upsets me at times but im not one of these people who chooses to ignore what really goes on with these dogs.I know we cant save every dog but im more than happy to foster.Something really needs to be done with regards to dog breeding.
> Glad you have joined the forum


Exactly. It's something that can't be ignored... and shouldn't be. I'd love to foster one day


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I can honestly say fostering is one of the most rewarding things you can do!!! Okay I admit...I've failed twice and ended up keep them but for the other 100 or so dogs I've had the pleasure of sharing my home with, it's been a massive part of my life!!! The sheer joy of knowing you've helped rehomed a dog that otherwise would have been PTS is wonderful. Every Xmas I recieve cards and emails showing happy smiling dogs and their new families. Honestly guys if anyone is thinking about fostering I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

JSR said:


> I can honestly say fostering is one of the most rewarding things you can do!!! Okay I admit...I've failed twice and ended up keep them but for the other 100 or so dogs I've had the pleasure of sharing my home with, it's been a massive part of my life!!! The sheer joy of knowing you've helped rehomed a dog that otherwise would have been PTS is wonderful. Every Xmas I recieve cards and emails showing happy smiling dogs and their new families. Honestly guys if anyone is thinking about fostering I promise you won't be disappointed.


Awww! My local rescue wont let you foster a dog if you actually have a dog or cat though... which I think is abit unfair, especially if both dogs are friendly etc ?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JSR said:


> I can honestly say fostering is one of the most rewarding things you can do!!! Okay I admit...I've failed twice and ended up keep them but for the other 100 or so dogs I've had the pleasure of sharing my home with, it's been a massive part of my life!!! The sheer joy of knowing you've helped rehomed a dog that otherwise would have been PTS is wonderful. Every Xmas I recieve cards and emails showing happy smiling dogs and their new families. Honestly guys if anyone is thinking about fostering I promise you won't be disappointed.


We are hoping to foster through RHU awaiting home check which shouldnt be a problem as i work from home,nice big secure garden etc.My only slight worry is i have 2 children aged 13 and 8 and wonder if they will get attached to any dog we foster,they both understand that the dogs will not be here forever and will go on to live with new owners.They understand we are just giving the dogs a home to stop them being PTS.As long as i can keep them (and me!!)that way of thinking then we should be ok.
You def have not failed just because you have kept two of your foster dogs i can imagine its not easy to part with them.
Quick question does it get easier parting with them the more you foster??


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Awww! My local rescue wont let you foster a dog if you actually have a dog or cat though... which I think is abit unfair, especially if both dogs are friendly etc ?


I think some rescues have quite strict rules/criteria's on fostering and adopting which puts people off.
Obviously whats best for the dog is most important and i can see why policies need to be in place.
To me RHU main concern is saving these dogs being PTS and i hope to be part of that.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just seen the figure on Doris Banham Dog Rescue 7,743 dogs were PTS in UK pounds last year


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

JSR said:


> I can honestly say fostering is one of the most rewarding things you can do!!! Okay I admit...I've failed twice and ended up keep them but for the other 100 or so dogs I've had the pleasure of sharing my home with, it's been a massive part of my life!!! The sheer joy of knowing you've helped rehomed a dog that otherwise would have been PTS is wonderful. Every Xmas I recieve cards and emails showing happy smiling dogs and their new families. Honestly guys if anyone is thinking about fostering I promise you won't be disappointed.


Good on you JSR 
I second this  It is tough letting them go, but i find it sooo rewarding and when they find their new forever home it makes it all worth it.
I still see my first one around, it's lovely, he looks happy and well.
I think i will always do it, i have had a bit of timeout to raise pup, but i have recently got back into it . I have even got my sister fostering


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi

I run Pound Dog Rescue Link, and I've already put a thread here on the forum about these dogs - please see here for updates: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...-staffies-staffie-xs-due-pts-please-help.html


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

lastangel said:


> Hi
> 
> I run Pound Dog Rescue Link, and I've already put a thread here on the forum about these dogs - please see here for updates: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...-staffies-staffie-xs-due-pts-please-help.html


Sorry im easily confused  are these dogs safe from being PTS as im sure on RHU they are safe from being PTS one being rehomed from the pound and the others in emergency boarding?
thanks


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Sorry im easily confused  are these dogs safe from being PTS as im sure on RHU they are safe from being PTS one being rehomed from the pound and the others in emergency boarding?
> thanks


No worries, it gets confusing often!! You're right. RHU have the dogs marked as SAFE. So all dogs ok, But they haven't mentioned B11 who until I hear from Trudie, I can't say if B11 is safe or not. (no pic of B11)

I haven't been going on RHU as much lately, and have been speaking directly to Trudie in this instance, but don't worry, all is fine, apart from B11 (so hopefully will hear good news soon about him.)

Donations for boarding fees are desperately needed, so if anyone can help, please visit http://www.dogsos.co.uk There is a donate button on the home page. 
xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

lastangel said:


> No worries, it gets confusing often!! You're right. RHU have the dogs marked as SAFE. So all dogs ok, But they haven't mentioned B11 who until I hear from Trudie, I can't say if B11 is safe or not. (no pic of B11)
> 
> I haven't been going on RHU as much lately, and have been speaking directly to Trudie in this instance, but don't worry, all is fine, apart from B11 (so hopefully will hear good news soon about him.)
> 
> xx


Thanks though we must stress that most of them saved are in emergency boarding which has to be paid for so any donations are gratefully received.These dogs have literally been saved from death row.If anyone would like to donate you can at Doris Banham Dog Rescue or RHU 
Hopefully good news on B11


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

To donate fees for emergency boarding, please visit Doris Banham Sanctuary home page here, where you will find a donate button. dogsos

Thank you!


----------

